# StarCraft II - Wings of Liberty: leicht/er oder schwer/er (als SC1)?



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

StarCraft 1 habe ich über die Jahre viele Male ausprobiert, über Mission 2 
oder 3 kam ich nie weiter hinaus .
Generell blieben mir Spiele wie Command & Conquer und ähnliches sehr
verborgen. 
Nun stelle ich aber fest, daß ich bei SC2 absolut keine Schwierigkeiten habe,
auf Stufe Normal das Spiel spätestens morgen zu finalisieren.

Deshalb meine Frage: 
Ist der nun erschienene Teil (für Anfänger) wesentlich leichter (zugänglich)
als SC1, oder unterliege ich einer Einbildung?

Eure Kommentare sind erwünscht.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (2. August 2010)

Habe mir mal von einem Bekannten den Acc geliehen und das durchgespielt. Ich finde es auf normal auch zu leicht. Musste nicht ein einziges mal Laden, weil ich etwas nicht geschafft habe. Ich denke auf normal ist es zu leicht, werde es wohl später nochmal auf dem schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad versuchen. Also für halbwegs geübte Spieler ist normal definitiv zu leicht meiner Meinung nach. Da war SC1 und Brood War deutlich anspruchsvoller meine ich.


----------



## ucbrother (2. August 2010)

Derzeit keine Kohle für sowas, umzug is angesagt da muss jeder Euro umgedreht werden. Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Game, soweit ich mich erinnern kann war Starcraft Teil 1 nicht schwer. 

Jeder ist aber anders und somit kann schon sein, dass du da jetzt weniger Probleme mit hast, wie gesagt habs noch nicht gespielt wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Lexx (2. August 2010)

na dann viel erfolg beim übersiedeln und mach dich auf etwas gefasst.. 

wenn ich den 2. teil durch hab, werde ich mich zwecks gegenprüfung 
nochmals am "ur-craft" versuchen. generell hab ich aber den eindruck, 
teil 2 wurde ziemlich "entschärft".

aber unterhaltung pur.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (2. August 2010)

Für Anfänger ist es sicher ein leichterer einstieg als bei anderen spielen da SC2 vier Schwierigkeitsstufen hat die man auswählen kann, das übrigens der erste Teil nicht hatte.

Die Stufen Leicht/Normal sind eher was für absolute Anfänger.
Auf Schwer ist es schon eher was für Strategiespieler die sich auskennen.
Und auf Brutal ist es eindeutig eine Herausforderung für alle.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. August 2010)

Es ist schwerer als Starcraft 1 auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden. In SC 1 gab es so gesehen kein Schwierigkeitsgrad da hat sich die Ki nur zugebaut und immer die richtige Einheit parat gehabt hat
.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. August 2010)

Also ich bin ja auch kein Leuchte bei Strategie-Spielen, aber SC1 war nun wirklich nicht allzu schwer und bisher war SC2 auch noch ohne Probleme Spielbar.


----------

